# I'm looking for dwd to write at 2x..



## gordon93 (May 19, 2019)

Hi, I'm looking for a dwd optics drive who allow me to burn disc at 2X speed. Where I can find such units?Units form today no longer allow burning discs below 4X 
I need a dwd-rw that writes at such a slow speed because i need to write a disk with navigation for my car, and those who know the problem ,know that older navigation cars need to write at very low speeds like 1x or 2x, plus the information as it is written at the lower speed is better.I have an e60 car from 2006,and that car need 2x burning to be ok.Over 2x result in fail disc..
So who knows how to tell me exactly the old type of writer code like plextor or teac ?they were the best ones.Pls tell me a old optic unit to allow me to burn at 2x or even 1x.Thank you


----------



## blobster21 (May 19, 2019)

I don't understand how the burning speed translate into more/less accurate informations written on the DVD. If anything, it's completely counter intuitive : all dvd writters have buffer underrun protection and produce accurate high quality mediums.

The car's navigation unit being unable to read it is a different matter.

Wish you good luck finding one of those old IDE devices.


----------



## mstenholm (May 19, 2019)

blobster21 said:


> I don't understand how the burning speed translate into more/less accurate informations written on the DVD. If anything, it's completely counter intuitive : all dvd writters have buffer underrun protection and produce accurate high quality mediums.
> 
> The car's navigation unit being unable to read it is a different matter.
> 
> Wish you good luck finding one of those old IDE devices.


Samsung Portable (USB) Model SE-208 claims 1x, 2x and some in between. I never tried it that low.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 19, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Samsung Portable (USB) Model SE-208 claims 1x, 2x and some in between. I never tried it that low.


" Best Reply"
to write that slow i expect your going to have to look for an External (USB) drive
I have a LG GE20 and it only lists Speeds up to 20x.
you might achieve lower Speeds via Software eg Nero  (Early Versions  check settings )


----------



## gordon93 (May 19, 2019)

but I need code of old units from Teac or Plextor.Someone know?teac was the best units in my knowdlege


----------



## mstenholm (May 19, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> but I need code of old units from Teac or Plextor.Someone know?teac was the best units in my knowdlege


There is nothing wrong with my old Samsung and it is still listed, at least where I live.


----------



## gordon93 (May 19, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Samsung Portable (USB) Model SE-208 claims 1x, 2x and some in between. I never tried it that low.


I check spec and min speed is 6x


----------



## mstenholm (May 19, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> I check spec and min speed is 6x


I just pluged it in and opend Imgburn before I replied you. It claims 1x as I wrote. Why would I post a wrong number?


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2019)

Nevermind


----------



## flmatter (May 19, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> know that older navigation cars need to write at very low speeds like 1x or 2x,


That is a big negative.  Nav units do not write anything to disc. I am a Fleet Mechanic and I do a lot with Nav units and programming vehicles for the last 20 years. So please drop the its an older car and things need to be written slower. That is totally false.

Where are you getting failed discs at? Your computer or when put the dvd in the Nav unit?  If it is at the computer you have a corrupted file that you downloaded, which does happen(the file could be bad at source too). If it is in the car, then it is either written in the wrong format( DVD + or DVD - as well) or you have a problem with the Nav units dvd player.

*Unless BMW* tells you have write the dvd at x1 or x2 then it is fine to write at max speeds. 

EDIT - BMW Software link there and if it was a retrofit from another company you have to go back to them for the ISO. Are you burning it as an ISO?


----------



## aQi (May 19, 2019)

Try old version of Power ISO.

Old times sack i use to write windows xp cd on 2x speeds and old version of Power ISO forced burner to burn on 2x.

Worth a shot...do try


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 19, 2019)

The media (blank disc) sets the minimum write speed, not the drive.  The media also has a maximum write speed but that can't exceed the write speed of the drive (e.g. 16x media on a 8x drive will only be able to burn at most 8x).

Burn at the slowest speed the media supports.  The burn will more than likely be good unless your media is defective (it happens).  I always use Nero and check the box to verify.  If Nero finds no errors when verifying the disc, the burn matches what was supposed to be burned.  If a device is having difficulty reading the disc that has been verified, either it incapable of reading the media itself (e.g. CD drive can't read DVD or DVD-R drive can't read DVD+R) or there's something wrong with the device (e.g. the lens is dirty).

A verified burn at 1x and at 24x should have the exact same data on it.


Windows 10 can straight up burn ISOs without additional software.


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2019)

This is Nero Burning Rom

I use to burn a lot of stuff. Speed never made a difference. But some would claim it did. Never had an issue burning full speed  BR back up's, DVD, CD or Media. You just don't want to be doing other stuff when burning


----------



## gordon93 (May 19, 2019)

flmatter,don t know how to say but...many people know that 2x speed is the safest speed for the old navi units car.Information burned at 2x speed is more durable and more accurate without some errors than 4x,8x or more.
and yes for my model of car, the manufacturer recommend 2x speed burn for nav disc.
If I burn at higher speed than 2x,my I-drive sometime blocking my nav for a few second,and all become laggy.
so..nevermind..I must find a writter units that allow me to burn at 2x



Jetster said:


> This is Nero Burning Rom
> 
> I use to burn a lot of stuff. Speed never made a difference. But some would claim it did. Never had an issue burning full speed  BR back up's, DVD, CD or Media. You just don't want to be doing other stuff when burning


srry but your 2x ss at 8990kb/s is not correspond with reality of old units.2x infact is only rated at 2770kb/s for the real old units.And 1x is rated at only 1380kb/s


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2019)

Just for reference, my drive is a LG Blu Ray Model UH12NS30 above


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 19, 2019)

1 x CD is 1200 Kib/s
1 x DVD is 10.5 Mb/s
1 x BD-DVD is 36 Mb/s

These are industry standard.

Just put a CD-R in the computer's drive and burn it at as low of speed as you see optioned (probably 4x).  It'll most likely work.

The only way you're going to find anything slower is if you buy really old media (like from 2000ish).  In which case, you're going to run into problems with the integrity of the discs most likely because they only have a shelf-life of 5-10 years.  1x and even 2x is painfully slow so they were obsoleted pretty quick.


----------



## gordon93 (May 19, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 1 x CD-R is 1200 Kib/s = 1228.8 kb/s


im talking about DVD not CD.My nav disc is on dvd not cd.


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2019)

Oldest drive I have is a Model SH-S222 DVD   Its an IDE drive


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 19, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> im talking about DVD not CD.My nav disc is on dvd not cd.


Unit conversion: 10.5 Mb/s / 8 b/B = 1.3125 MB/s = 1,312.5 kB/s

Use a DVD-R then.  Pick the slowest option available (4x is fine).


----------



## gordon93 (May 19, 2019)

I found on internet a old model of teac which allow burn speed at 2x but,in my country I can't find it.I think  I cannot even find it on amazon and ebay.it s obsolete.
This teac allow speed at 1x or 2x.....









						HardwareZone.com.sg | Product reviews | Technology News | Blogs
					

HardwareZone is the leading online technology portal in Asia Pacific gives you latest tech Updates, technology news, products & gadgets reviews and more.




					www.hardwarezone.com


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 19, 2019)

Again: media sets the write speeds, drive just sets maximum write speed.

If you bought that drive and put the disc you have in it, you would only see a burn option of 4x because that's what both the drive and media supports.

Have you tried burning the disc at 4x?  If not, do it.  60% says it works, 20% says there is a problem with the media (either poor media or incompatible), 15% says there's something wrong with either drive, and 5% says there's a misconfiguration in burning it (e.g. starting sector).


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Again: media sets the write speeds, drive just sets maximum write speed.
> 
> If you bought that drive and put the disc you have in it, you would only see a burn option of 4x because that's what both the drive and media supports.
> 
> Have you tried burning the disc at 4x?  If not, do it.  60% says it works, 20% says there is a problem with the media (either poor media or incompatible), 15% says there's something wrong with either drive, and 5% says there's a misconfiguration in burning it (e.g. starting sector).




Not sure that is true. Ive had drives with different drive speeds, software with different speeds on the same media. It was a long time ago though


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 19, 2019)

Nero gives a full list like you showed.  Pop in a writable disc and a bunch of them vanish (especially on the bottom end) as it scans the header of the disc.


----------



## gordon93 (May 19, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Again: media sets the write speeds, drive just sets maximum write speed.
> 
> If you bought that drive and put the disc you have in it, you would only see a burn option of 4x because that's what both the drive and media supports.
> 
> Have you tried burning the disc at 4x?  If not, do it.  60% says it works, 20% says there is a problem with the media (either poor media or incompatible), 15% says there's something wrong with either drive, and 5% says there's a misconfiguration in burning it (e.g. starting sector).


read first post.I already burned at 4x and is not ok.4x speed is not ok for my nav units car.With 4x my nav sometime blocked and become laggy.Manufacturer recommend 2x or even 1x for my version of car.
case closed.


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Nero gives a full list like you showed.  Pop in a writable disc and a bunch of them vanish (especially on the bottom end) as it scans the header of the disc.




I'll try that

Edit:  Ok you are right

DVD





CD


----------



## R-T-B (May 19, 2019)

So find some media that supports 2x?

I think ford is right.  It's the media, not the drive.


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2019)

Good luck with that. I say just burn it at what ever speed you can


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 19, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> read first post.I already burned at 4x and is not ok.4x speed is not ok for my nav units car.With 4x my nav sometime blocked and become laggy.Manufacturer recommend 2x or even 1x for my version of car.
> case closed.


Can you provide a link to where you got whatever you're trying to do?

2006 isn't that old.
Most updates are done via USB as per flmatter's link: https://www.bmw.com/en/footer/software-updates.html
If you're trying to update more than that, it gets super complicated: 







I don't know what you're downloading, how you're trying to run it, or anything.

If my understanding is correct, you'd put the DVD in the head unit, it would read it, verify CRC (cyclic redundancy check), install, and reboot into the new firmware.  The DVD is then removed.  I'm assuming you did these steps...

You say "nav sometimes blocked and become laggy" with the DVD no longer being used, correct?  Then the firmware it installed in your head unit is apparently incompatible with the head unit causing these issues.  It has nothing to do with the DVD.  You're probably best off trying to find a different version (probably older) and trying that.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 20, 2019)

Read speed and errors... man that sounds like some proper early CD-ROM era fairy tale, like speeding up your PC with extra virtual RAM via 'this website'. I've never ever seen that occur in any practical use case. The write speed wasn't the issue, the issue was your buffer ran out faster and PC couldn't keep up. Or that you would be doing something else in the meantime to create a similar effect. I remember how 'its burning a disc' was actually saying 'keep your hands off that PC'.


----------



## Chomiq (May 20, 2019)

Try DVD-RW disc, they're always lower speed than regular DVD-R's.

Or just use your phone for nav, just like most of the people do. At least that way you'll have fairly up-to-date maps.


----------



## gordon93 (May 20, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Try DVD-RW disc, they're always lower speed than regular DVD-R's.
> 
> Or just use your phone for nav, just like most of the people do. At least that way you'll have fairly up-to-date maps.


not the disc  is the problem,my unit is the problem because don't allow me under 4x.
a disc as it is written at a lower speed, the quality of the writing is more durable and more qualitative, and you have no problems with that disc in any reading unit.


----------



## Jetster (May 20, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> a disc as it is written at a lower speed, the quality of the writing is more durable and more qualitative, and you have no problems with that disc in any reading unit.


That's not true. The manufacturer and dye deturmans the durability of the disk. Verbatim or Ridata are about the best


----------

